# 1997 ford ranger plow



## jaymaine (Oct 19, 2008)

what should i buy to not be to big or to small i live in central maine we get a lot of snow its also a Manuel trans


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Snoway 6.5 or a blizzard. Meyer makes a 6.5 also but there stuff is way old school. I had a 89 s-10 with a meyer and it was a good driveway truck.


----------



## jaymaine (Oct 19, 2008)

the snow way only has up and down electric movements right im thinking about a 7 ft fisher minute mount but i have a stock front end


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

snoway is a fully hydraulic plow. Left, right, up, down, or down pressure if you choose.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I would say to get the sno-way.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you do get a plow, search " Plowing with a manual transmission " on the forum. This will save you from frying the clutch plowing snow. ( This saved me for 4 seasons ) If you want to go cheap, find a Meyer mount and a 2 meter plow. Cheap plow head lights should work too. You might have to upgrade the charging system too. Most Rangers have only a 60 amp alternator. They have small batteries too. You need 100 amp and a big battery to survive plowing snow.

Millsupply.com & Centralpartswarehouse.com are good places for parts


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a sno-way on my 02 ranger and it works pretty well.


----------



## franklarabie (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm looking into ranger plows too and Ive noticed that the sno-way is lighter than all the others by about 100lbs and it had down pressure feature. I would like to know if they have the backdrag bar on them or if its even optional?


----------



## jaymaine (Oct 19, 2008)

i bought a 7 foot minute mount fisher did a little customizing to the push plates but it works great and isnt to much weight .i put three sand tubes in the bed [210 lbs] and it works and rides great ,i also put twist in coil spring helpers that way in summer i can take them out and still have good ride .


----------

